# Téléchargements de musique depuis Safari



## XantoTheMuseFan (27 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour ! Etant un p'tit nouveau, je me dois de me présenter convenablement  

Je vis en Suisse et je n'ai que 16 ans (mouarf, ces jeunes...). La famille vient d'acquérir un superbe iMac Mac OS X version 10.5, 2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo... (je vous épargne la longue liste de trucs et bidules qui logent dans cette coque en aluminium  )

Et etant un grand fan de musique en général, je veux en telecharger. Alors avant, sur le vieux PC muni de Firefox, j'allais chercher cette musique dans son cache. Mais v'la qu'un petit problème se pose... J'ai trouvé comment acceder au cache de Safari (alt-cmd-a), mais celui ci ne me permet pas de renommer le fichier s'y trouvant en un ".mp3", ce que je faisais sur Firefox avec le PC. 

Donc illico, je télécharge Firefox 2, afin de pouvoir combler ma soif de musique, mais ce dernier décide de disparaitre completement de ma cession, jusqu'a etre invisible dans le spotlight...

Donc en fait, je pose deux questions: 1. Est-il possible de telecharger de la musique depuis Safari sans devoir telecharger de logiciel (au passage, ce telechargement est légal, vu que la musique n'est utilisée qu'a des fins iPodielles (oups... je veux dire personnelles). Et la deuxieme question: Que s'est-il passé avec Firefox quand il s'est tiré en moins de deux ?


Désolé de vous avoir fait lire un tel pavé, mais j'avais besoin d'une réponse plutot précise  

Merci bien !


----------



## kisco (28 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

1. Au lieu de cmd-alt-a, tu fais cmd-alt-u, et là tu cherches si tu trouves ton ".mp3" du genre : "http://www.tonsite.ch/leliendetachanson.mp3"
Tu copies cette adresse, tu fais cmd-alt-L (fenêtre des téléchargements), et tu colles l'adresse, cela va télécharger le mp3.

2. Pour Firefox, tu as probablement mal installé le logiciel. Regarde la vidéo nommée "Installation et désinstallation d'une application (.dmg)" sur Rhinos-Mac


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
et bienvenu

 petites choses
A moins que la Suisse  soit un no man 's land juridique le téléchargement de fichiers est soumis au droit
Et à mon avis la Suisse respecte le droit sur ce genre de chose
Donc l'argument ipod ne change rien
Parfois légal , parfois pas du tout et alors c'est du piratage
sujet non abordé en détail sur ce forum
( et en plus implicitement tu impliques tes parents , car ce sont sans doute tes parents qui sont abonnés au web...)

2- le sujet chargement de fichiers a déjà été abordé et résolu mille fois
(recherche)
3- tu te fatigues beaucoup , car même sous firefox tu as plusieurs extensions qui téléchargent toutes seules sans avoir à fouiller les caches


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> A moins que la Suisse  soit un no man 's land juridique le téléchargement de fichiers est soumis au droit
> Et à mon avis la Suisse respecte le droit sur ce genre de chose



Puisque c'est évoqué: c'est ambigu, mais en Suisse, le téléchargement, à titre privé et dans un cadre familial, reste légal, ou plutôt toléré.

En revanche, mettre des fichiers soumis à des droits d'auteurs, à disposition des réseaux P2P n'est pas légal. Comme chacun sait, le P2P fonctionne dans les deux sens: je prends, je partage.

C'est tiré par les cheveux, mais c'est la Suisse hein. 

Reste, que nous sommes ici sur un forum herbergé en France et que ce sont les lois de ce pays qui s'y appliquent.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2008)

Bien que ne soit pas le centre du sujet , cette ambiguité n'est pas si tirée par les cheveux et loin d'être un cas unique. On la retrouve dans pas mal d'autres pays ( Avantages : temporiser, et  ne pas avoir une législation tranchée nette tout en se gardant la possibilité de "taper du poing" si besoin)

Pour le reste Safari , Firefox , il y a les archives


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Bien que ne soit pas le centre du sujet , cette ambiguité n'est pas si tirée par les cheveux et loin d'être un cas unique.



Ben c'est tiré par les cheveux dans le sens où, comme je l'ai dit, lorsque tu va chercher, télécharger de la musique, celle-ci est automatiquement reproposée aux réseaux P2P. C'est le principe même du truc, l'un ne va pas sans l'autre.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2008)

Ca c'est l'effet global 
 individuellement le telechargement peut etre  par choix vraiment limité à l'usage perso et jamais rebasculé en réseau
 soit par choix  usage perso plus mise à dispo P2P.
C'est une affaire de comportement individuel


----------



## XantoTheMuseFan (28 Janvier 2008)

> 1. Au lieu de cmd-alt-a, tu fais cmd-alt-u, et là tu cherches si tu trouves ton ".mp3" du genre : "http://www.tonsite.ch/leliendetachanson.mp3"
> Tu copies cette adresse, tu fais cmd-alt-L (fenêtre des téléchargements), et tu colles l'adresse, cela va télécharger le mp3.



J'ai essayé cela, mais comme je m'y attendais, ca n'a fait qu'enregistrer le lien de la chanson sur radioblogclub. Car le site radioblogclub.com stocke ses chansons dans le format.rbs, mais seul son lecteur est capable de le lire (et d'autres applications bien sur, mais pas iTunes). Et c'est en enregistrant ce fichier en le renommant en .mp3 au lieu de .rbs que j'obtiens le morceau.

Tandis que maintenant, safari de me permet pas de renommer le lien en un .mp3. Donc impossible de télécharger...

Sinon, existe-t-il un moyen de renommer un fichier que l'on va enregistrer ?


(pour le P2P, c'est 0 pour moi, je ne partage pas la musique que je télécharge, ni même avec la famille. Apres, si en Suisse, aucune loi ne m'interdit de télécharger, rien ne m'empeche de le faire. Mais j'ai aussi une pensée pour les artistes que le telechargement gratuit affecte, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca qu'il m'arrive de payer des CD, par geste symbollique)


----------



## Zyrol (29 Janvier 2008)

Tout est dit. on est en France, pas de téléchargement illégal de la musique...


----------

